# switching from 45 to 9mm



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Yea I think I will switch. One of the biggest reasons is after TSHTF 9mm might be easier to find.


Or so many people might own 9mm that they turn out to be the most sot after ammo? 


Ammo is going to be expensive no matter what the size. Like 5 cans of food for 50 rounds 
Maybe cans of food will become or next currency. Canned currency 
Peaches-100 
Apples -50
Spaghettios -20 
Beans -10
corn -5
Tomato past-1 

You need to get canning them Peaches


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yea I think I will switch. One of the biggest reasons is after TSHTF 9mm might be easier to find.
> 
> Or so many people might own 9mm that they turn out to be the most sot after ammo?
> 
> ...


No need to switch nothing wrong with one of each.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Try to stock all the common calibers! I have a bit of my 22LR, 9MM and .233/5.56 set aside for barter! Who knows
when that time comes be prepared!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

In a way, ammo will be worth more... though you of course cannot eat it. But NOTHING you have is really yours if you cannot defend it. A guy OUT of ammo will pay a LOT for a small number of rounds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would think twice about Ammo barter during SHTF less it be used on you. I would have to be desperate. Nothing wrong also with a 45 reserve and weapon. It is an effective caliber as is nine.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I would think twice about Ammo barter during SHTF less it be used on you. I would have to be desperate. Nothing wrong also with a 45 reserve and weapon. It is an effective caliber as is nine.


 Yes but it might somehow be in your best interest to trad a little.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Yes but it might somehow be in your best interest to trad a little.


Yes, there is trading with known ALLIES like neighbors and members of a prepping group. Ammo aside, it might be dangerous to trade merely eggs or onions with STRANGERS... but ammo traded to your ally, located say on your left flank, is to everyone's benefit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> In a way, ammo will be worth more... though you of course cannot eat it. But NOTHING you have is really yours if you cannot defend it. A guy OUT of ammo will pay a LOT for a small number of rounds.


 From what I have seen the one with the ammo and weapon ,takes the food and other supplies they want.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I live in a state with a couple different major ammo manufacturers. I have toured them a few time and during the Q&A they all stated that they produce more 9mm and 223/556 than every other caliber combined. That's not about what calibers are better, it's just a matter of supply and demand. My buddies who work at Glock say their best selling gun is the Glock 19, then the Glock 43, then the Glock 17. 9mm's account for the vast majority of their sales. The same can be said about S&W, Sig, Beretta, Ruger, etc. So if you are going to stock, store, and trade ammo chances are 9mm and 223/556 is going to be what you want.

I stock a lot of ammo. But I don't plan to trade it. I plan to use to make sure the food and other items I store remain mine. I will however share with trusted and like minded people who join me.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I only stock ammo for the weapons I own.

But that covers 22 different calibers and gauges.
:tango_face_grin:

And no, I ain't sharin'.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ammo for trade and barter?!?!?! :vs_laugh: 

The only ammo I'll trade will be exchanged at maximum velocity for Heads (if they remain intact) to mount on Gen-U-Wine Slippy Made Pikes! :vs_closedeyes:

Seriously, am I on Candid Camera? lain:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm lucky to have BOL where I do. neighbors are far a few between but they all have fruit cellars that are packed with canned food.
Pigs, chickens, Dairy farm and just about every kind of critter you can imagine. 

I would gladly supply some of my neighbors with ammo or even firearms. They are all good people there preppers and don't even know it. 
I bet most have over a years worth of food in storage. 

The guy with the dairy farm is no dummy. He knows what coming. Told me when the SHTF to come down and get a milk cow. 
He's not going to be able to get feed for them and no way to sell the milk.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm lucky to have BOL where I do. neighbors are far a few between but they all have fruit cellars that are packed with canned food.
> Pigs, chickens, Dairy farm and just about every kind of critter you can imagine.
> 
> I would gladly supply some of my neighbors with ammo or even fire arms. They are all good people *there preppers and don't even know it.
> ...


This has been a way of life handed down in our family for several generations. I didn't even realize I was a prepper until I started googling things I was interested in, and it brought me here! lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For Barter .22 LR got to be the one to stock up on own. Howard Ruff said back in the 70s a fifty round box was just like having five bucks in a end of the world scenario. I would cling to the 9 mm and forget the .45..if thats the only two choices. I like .40s better. Ya know those can come close to a .357 mag in the right configuration? Bunch of ammo around since every hick town PD in Texas issues the round to their cops in the guise of Sigs and Glocks..HKs..etc.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> This has been a way of life handed down in our family for several generations. I didn't even realize I was a prepper until I started googling things I was interested in, and it brought me here! lol


Same here.
My wife's parents and my parents survived the Great Depression and then endured WWII.

We grew up learning to make do, or do without. Kids today have it made!
No wonder they're a bunch of spoiled sissies.


----------

